# Problems browsing Kindle Store on 7" Fire HD



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Recently, I've noticed that sometimes when I am browsing books in the Kindle Store on the Fire HD, it won't let me click on a book to link to that book's page.  So, if I search for an author, and get a list of his/her books, then want to tap one to look at that book, the screen will briefly darken around that book, but stay right on the same search results page.  It's a random occurrence, maybe about 1/3 of the time, but it is frustrating.  Any ideas?

N


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The only thing that comes to mind for me is that, instead of a clean tap, you may be dragging your finger ever so slightly and selecting the graphic rather than tapping on the link.

Betsy


----------



## avenger1212 (Nov 26, 2012)

Same problem here.  You can doubletap over the book, sometimes have to tap several times fast, and get to the books page. But single tapping does nothing.  Also, the dropdown for sorting is unresponsive as well.  And the book store is way slower than the video and app stores.  Seems to be the worst when doing a search for something generic.  And, search box typing is sluggish.  The book store seems to just be pretty bad in general.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not having these problems browing in the Book Store on my Fire HD8.9, so I'm not sure what to tell you.  Hopefully, some members with HD7s will chime in!

Betsy


----------



## avenger1212 (Nov 26, 2012)

The problem I'm having is with my wife's new 8.9".  I haven't noticed this on my 7".  I did a hard reboot (holding down power for 30 seconds, ignoring the shut down prompt), and that seems to have helped but not completely eliminated the need to hit book covers more than once to get them to show their info screen, but time will tell.  It certainly seems to have reduced the number of times we have to tap the cover image to a fraction of before at this moment.

I think it would have to be a software issue, because the other stores (app, music, video) don't seem to have a problem, and the games so far have ran smoothly, as has the internet.  Hardware seems unlikely in this case.


----------



## avenger1212 (Nov 26, 2012)

Never mind.  It's gone back to being hard to get a book's info.  Do a couple of searches, and scroll down the options.  Then do a big search like "free" where a ton of stuff is returned.  Scroll down till you're past the 200th -250th book.  Try to click a book then.  After that, no matter how many books are on the screen, it takes a lot of quick taps in a row to get it to show the details.  Sometimes it won't do it.

I tried the video, music, and app stores, over 250 results showing, and they're smooth as silk.  It's only the book store that's being a problem.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It could be a function of the relative sizes of the stores.  I think the Book store is much larger than either of the other ones.  I don't have time right now to see if I can duplicate this in my HD8.9, but will try in a bit.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It might also be a function of a large number of people using the store at the same time. . . . .plus, there was an issue with Amazon's servers in the northern Virginia area a day or two ago. . . thought they had that sorted, though. . . . .


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for suggestions, everyone!

Avenger, are you still experiencing the same issue?  I, too, was noticing that the searches seemed to work pretty well for the first 2 or 3 searches (that is, it would link me to whichever book I clicked on) but then would just stop linking.  Also, it would not let me "refine" the search, that is, touching "refine" did nothing, just stayed on the same search results page.

I haven't noticed the problem too much in the last week or so, and I'm not sure if the difference is something Amazon did with their Kindle store on the Fire or something Hubby did.  He went to the drop down screen, then Settings, then Applications, then Installed Applications.  There you see a list of Apps.  I think he then went to "Amazon Kindle" and clicked Force Stop and Clear Cache.  Actually, to be honest, I think he did this with one or two other apps too.  

Being non-tech-savvy, I'm not sure what this does, but since then, my browsing has worked pretty well.  Coincidence?   There were a couple of times when I had to tap more than once, but other than that, no problems (keeping fingers crossed!)  I got the idea from a problem I had with the original Kindle Fire not recognizing my books in the Cloud, and the solution I got from KB.

N


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If he cleared the cache, that very well could have helped performance.  Browsers store frequently used information to reuse in the cache.  It could have been holding too much in the cashe which would bog down the device.

Betsy


----------



## avenger1212 (Nov 26, 2012)

We haven't really looked at the book store much lately.  I have a 7" Fire HD at work, and was able to reproduce the book store issues on that device too.  I know I've talked to Amazon about it, and they said they would talk with their techs, so perhaps they'll patch it.  For now, all the Fire HD's I've used, have experienced the same store links not working after using the bookstore for a period of time, or by scrolling through book results fast.

This problem seems to be software related though, either on Amazon's store end or the store app itself, and I doubt your device itself is at fault.  Hopefully Amazon will get things fixed for us.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Avenger, thanks for the update.  It's always good to know that I'm not the only one experiencing some glitch.  I do really hope they repair it soon because browsing the Kindle bookstore is one of my favorite things to do on the Fire.  

N


----------

